# Planning a South African Safari



## CAROLW (Aug 31, 2015)

My family is planning to visit South Africa for a safari during the summer of 2017. We would like to use our Marriott Aruba Surf Club timeshare to trade for a timeshare in South Africa. We can only trade through II.
Is it realistic to be able to trade into Mjejane Lodge or Sabi River Run? They are both by Kruger National Park.
Any thoughts or advice?
Thank you!


----------



## rhonda (Aug 31, 2015)

We traded into Falcon's Glen and Burchell's Bush Lodge through RCI for Jan 2013 travel.  Both were good for different reasons.  The Burchell's Bush Lodge was 'ideal' for visiting KNP as its location is right across the Sabi river from the Paul Kruger Gate.

From Burchell's we drove into KNP 5 full days for self-guided touring covering ~ half of the park. We fully explored the regions south and east of the Paul Kruger gate and travelled north to the turnoff for the 'southernmost Baobob tree.'  We skipped one day mid-week for 'rest from driving' and instead booked a night-time Safari from the Activities desk.  As the park closed to self-guided visitors at ~6p daily, booking a formal tour was the only option for night-time viewing.  Glad we did it -- but we saw more wildlife on our self-guided daytime routes.

I have a few other tips posted in various posts.   Might be worth searching this site for my name and South Africa?
Link: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=195892


----------



## CAROLW (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you for your reply, Rhonda! I will read your review.

How long did you have to wait to get the exchange(s)?  I am thinking of putting in my exchange request for July 2017 now.  Its really far in advance, but I don't know how easy, or difficult, it is to get an exchange to South Africa. Interval International only has a handful of timeshares to choose from and only 2 that are close to KNP.  

Thanks again!


----------



## tedk (Sep 2, 2015)

Don't forget that July is the middle of the South African winter, but also one of the best times to go on Safari.
Ted


----------



## CAROLW (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeah, that is what I have been reading.  So, I think it might be more difficult to get the trade.  But, I have kids, so it has to be the summer.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 2, 2015)

CAROLW said:


> How long did you have to wait to get the exchange(s)?


We booked both weeks as "found online" -- we didn't use an ongoing search.  I believe we booked both weeks, in the same online session, in July for January travel.  So .. about 6 months out?


----------



## jrmaybe90 (Sep 3, 2015)

readytogo

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------

